# Help me save my bacon



## wedgetail (Jun 5, 2014)

I've done a bit of bacon making before, always using saltpetre. It was fantastic. I've got another batch dry curing right now, but this time I didn't use any form of nitrate/nitrite, just salt. I thought I didn't need it. But I plan on cold smoking it, and have realised this is not safe. 

So before I use them for fox bait (we're two chooks down after last night), I want to see if I can save it. Tomorrow will be the 5th day in the salt, along with a leg of soon-to-be-ham in brine in its 5th day. All in the fridge. I'm going to see if I can get some no1 cure off a mate tomorrow or maybe the butcher in town. If I can, I am planning on soaking the bacons and ham in a solution of it for another 24 hrs.

What concentration should I use to eliminate the risk of botulism after cold smoking? Will a short soak (~24hrs) in something like a no1 cure be enough? The two bellies weigh I'd guess 3kg each and the leg 5kg.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2014)

wedgetail said:


> I've done a bit of bacon making before, always using saltpetre. It was fantastic. I've got another batch dry curing right now, but this time I didn't use any form of nitrate/nitrite, just salt. I thought I didn't need it. But I plan on cold smoking it, and have realised this is not safe.
> 
> So before I use them for fox bait (we're two chooks down after last night), I want to see if I can save it. Tomorrow will be the 5th day in the salt, along with a leg of soon-to-be-ham in brine in its 5th day. All in the fridge. I'm going to see if I can get some no1 cure off a mate tomorrow or maybe the butcher in town. If I can, I am planning on soaking the bacons and ham in a solution of it for another 24 hrs.
> 
> What concentration should I use to eliminate the risk of botulism after cold smoking? Will a short soak (~24hrs) in something like a no1 cure be enough? The two bellies weigh I'd guess 3kg each and the leg 5kg.


If it was me, if it's still good, I'd probably hot smoke it to 145*, and do the next batch properly with Tender Quick or Cure #1.

Bear


----------



## wedgetail (Jun 5, 2014)

you mean celcius or farenheigt? Hot smoking hole bellies of bacon - basically roasting them? I guess that's an option... 

How about a third option - rinse them, dry them out for the pelicle to form then back in the freezer 'till I get some potassium nitrite or no1?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2014)

wedgetail said:


> you mean celcius or farenheigt? Hot smoking hole bellies of bacon - basically roasting them? I guess that's an option...
> 
> How about a third option - rinse them, dry them out for the pelicle to form then back in the freezer 'till I get some potassium nitrite or no1?


I said, if it's still good, I'd probably hot smoke it to 145*. That would be 145* F. I never smoke Bacon to 145*, but I never tried to cure without cure.

What I meant by "If it's still good" is it's already been in a fridge for 5 days without cure, and I don't know about before that. And putting them in the fridge again without cure is just adding more time to it. We don't use Salt Peter here----Only Cure # 1 or Tender Quick. Any other option is above my pay grade.

The option I gave you was just my way of trying to keep you out of trouble until you get a good plan & start another batch.

Bear


----------



## dave17a (Jun 5, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> I said, if it's still good, I'd probably hot smoke it to 145*. That would be 145* F. I never smoke Bacon to 145*, but I never tried to cure without cure.
> 
> What I meant by "If it's still good" is it's already been in a fridge for 5 days without cure, and I don't know about before that. And putting them in the fridge again without cure is just adding more time to it. We don't use Salt Peter here----Only Cure # 1 or Tender Quick. Any other option is above my pay grade.
> 
> The option I gave you was just my way of trying to keep you out of trouble until you get a good plan & start another batch.


Bear ya go!


----------

